# Trying out a Black Hunter T/D Longbow...



## krist003 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey redhaven, I am new to traditional archery (been shooting compounds forever) and was debating the same. I just bought a black hunter recurve from Amazon. I have shot it for the last few days and it is a blast to shoot. 

However, I just realized that it is only 55" tip to tip and the listing stated 60" AMO. The original Black Hunter from Mandarin Duck states 60" AMO as well. I also found out that Lancaster archery sells this same bow under the name Galaxy Ember. The Galaxy Ember is $200 vs the $100 that I paid for mine, but had I known this, I would have rather given my money to Lancaster archery and perhaps got a better set of limbs to boot. With all the stuff coming from over seas these days it makes me wonder if the limbs that I got with my Black Hunter are some knock offs that are not on the same level as the ones from Mandarin Duck or Galaxy.

If you decide to go with the Black Hunter (which I think is hard to beat for the money), I would advise buying from Lancaster Archery. I have no doubt that I will get $200 worth of enjoyment out of this bow. My only question is if I should return this one and buy one from Lancaster instead. Even if I go to ILF someday, I wont ever regret having this one around as a spare or a loaner for someone else to shoot. Just my two cents


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

the string that comes on them is fast flite.


----------



## strugglesticks (Dec 26, 2017)

The factory strings are ok but usually they are way too long and require a lot of twists. Also the center serving often needs redone.


----------



## strugglesticks (Dec 26, 2017)

krist003 said:


> Hey redhaven, I am new to traditional archery (been shooting compounds forever) and was debating the same. I just bought a black hunter recurve from Amazon. I have shot it for the last few days and it is a blast to shoot.
> 
> However, I just realized that it is only 55" tip to tip and the listing stated 60" AMO. The original Black Hunter from Mandarin Duck states 60" AMO as well. I also found out that Lancaster archery sells this same bow under the name Galaxy Ember. The Galaxy Ember is $200 vs the $100 that I paid for mine, but had I known this, I would have rather given my money to Lancaster archery and perhaps got a better set of limbs to boot. With all the stuff coming from over seas these days it makes me wonder if the limbs that I got with my Black Hunter are some knock offs that are not on the same level as the ones from Mandarin Duck or Galaxy.
> 
> If you decide to go with the Black Hunter (which I think is hard to beat for the money), I would advise buying from Lancaster Archery. I have no doubt that I will get $200 worth of enjoyment out of this bow. My only question is if I should return this one and buy one from Lancaster instead. Even if I go to ILF someday, I wont ever regret having this one around as a spare or a loaner for someone else to shoot. Just my two cents


krist003, how are you measuring this bow? The authentic Black Hunters are exactly the same as Lancaster's Ember. If you put up some pictures of your bow, I may be able to tell you if you got a Black Hunter or a knockoff. A close up shot of the ends of the wood grain in the limb butt will be a good indicator. The current production models have bamboo cores. Some of the older ones have maple instead, and I think they are pretty good bows too.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## krist003 (Apr 6, 2009)

The riser definitely seems legit and the limbs are for sure bamboo core, but it only measures 55-1/2” tip to tip when strung up with a 7.5” brace height. I have seen a few listings on amazon where they have different AMO lengths so I am not sure what the deal is. 

Sorry OP, didn’t mean to hijack your thread, just wanted you and other folks to be aware.


----------



## boofhead (Jul 15, 2007)

With mine measured the same way as yours, i have 57 inches on a 7 1/4 inch brace height. My black hunter is from huntingdoor and has the bamboo recurve limbs. Pic shows my riser with some wedges i designed and 3d printed to reduce the draw weight from 46 pounds to 42 pounds at 28 inches draw length. These wedges were installed when i got the measurements.


----------



## strugglesticks (Dec 26, 2017)

krist003 said:


> The riser definitely seems legit and the limbs are for sure bamboo core, but it only measures 55-1/2” tip to tip when strung up with a 7.5” brace height. I have seen a few listings on amazon where they have different AMO lengths so I am not sure what the deal is.
> 
> Sorry OP, didn’t mean to hijack your thread, just wanted you and other folks to be aware.


Yep that is the real deal. Measure the bow unstrung like this: http://www.bowhunting.net/artman/publish/Articles/TailorMaidMeasuring_printer.shtml

These are great bows for the price.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## krist003 (Apr 6, 2009)

Well, I guess that makes a lot of sense. Thanks Strugglesticks

The listing had this picture so I assumed that is how it was measured.


----------



## pcfithian (Oct 15, 2015)

I received 3 of these bows in the past few weeks, two (35 lb & 45 lb RH) ordered from this seller on Amazon https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07NKWCL5N/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 and one (45 lb LH) from Twig Archery. I am setting up the 45 lb RH for myself to use for deer hunting, the others are Christmas gifts.

All 3 have bamboo limbs. They appear to be identical and made by the same company.

Twig's price is higher, but a good value since they measure the limb draw weight, install a nock, and include a stringer. And for sure can provide better after sale service.


----------



## krist003 (Apr 6, 2009)

Anyone know what the center cut is on these bows? From what I read, it is cut past center, but doesn't say how much.


----------



## pcfithian (Oct 15, 2015)

I understand these risers are center cut. Here's what a bare shaft paper tune of mine looks like shot off of the shelf. These were shot with a D-Loop/hinge release and repeatable.

Regarding bow length, see attached on how to measure.


----------



## redhaven (Jan 18, 2013)

I may end up with two of these. One 35lber for practice and one heavier for hunting. What's a good hunting weight for a 26" draw length? I was thinking a 50lb which would be 46ish at my draw length.


----------

